# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Sunday Brunch in New York City

## noel

Any recommendations?  We'll be there with the family on November 17.  We like the Bryant Park Grill but it doesn't open until 11:30, and we might need an earlier time.  Thanks!

----------


## JEK

We just enjoyed a nice brunch at The Smith, near Lincoln Center. East Village and Midtown locations too.

http://www.thesmithnyc.com/menus/

----------


## marybeth

In the past we have really liked...
The Breslin- in the Ace Hotel in Chelsea, they open at 7:00 AM for brunch on weekends, fun gastro-pub menu.
Locanda Verde in Tribeca also does both breakfast (8:00 AM) and brunch (10:00 AM) for Italian.
Maialino in the Gramarcy Park Hotel opens at 10:00, also Italian, yummy pastries and carbonara.

----------


## noel

Thanks Marybeth and John!
Much appreciated!
Tim

----------


## amyb

Tim, A few weeks ago my college sorority sisters gathered at the Bryant Park Grill for our 50th reunion-Brunch was delicious, well served and the staff couldn't have been nicer.

----------


## Dorocke

It's been many years, but I highly recommend this place for Brunch!  Tres francais too!  http://www.artisanalbistro.com/
Opens at 10:30 on Sunday.

----------


## noel

Many thanks all!

----------


## amyb

Enjoy

----------


## GayleR

For future reference my absolute favourite brunch place anywhere (!) is Good Enough To Eat on the Upper West Side. The BEST cherry pie I've ever eaten. http://goodenoughtoeat.com

----------


## amyb

We are heading over to Long Island's  Carltun in The Park for brunch-a nice treat on a chilly and windy blustery day. Then home for football at 4:30--

----------


## Rahena

noel! Let me tell some of the best restaurants for Sunday brunch in New York:Juni
Levain Bakery
Chalk Point Kitchen
Colicchio & Sons
Daniel
Club A Steakhouse
Bemelmans Bar
Faicco's Pork Store
Bouley
All of these resturants are perfct for Sunday brunch.

----------

